# Dunhill Rundown: London Mixture



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I decided recently that I wanted the Dunhill tobacco review award. This is part one...

*London Mixture

*








*In the Tin: *A beautiful mixture of dark, medium, and light brown. Smells like latakia but mellowed and tasteful. This blend, being Dunhill, has a perfect ribbon cut and there isn't a stem to be seen. The tin itself is a sort of no-nonsense thing, white on red. I love tins like this; the timeless ones. Moisture content is perfect and the blend takes very well to being loaded into a pipe and smoked 20 or so minutes later. *

In the Pipe: *Loads and lights perfectly. What would you expect from a brand with such a perfect cut? Starts stout and sour. Seems to have a great balance between the latakia and virginias. As the bowl progresses, the flavors of the latakia and virginia meld into a great base note that supports a really sophisticated complexity due to (what Tobacco Reviews calls) the Turkish tobaccos included in the blend. These Turkish flavors are a far cry from the "orientals" that seem to season most English blends. There's a great spiciness to them, almost reminiscent of a cigar rested _en cedro. _They don't rely on a sour acidity or vinegar-y taste; much closer to cinnamon with a bit of clove for a hint of acidity.

*In the Heart: *It's a great blend. But as I smoke it, I have to keep reminding myself what I'm tasting. And for the first few bowls, I thought it was boring. It didn't have the "beauty mark" that a lot of Dunhill's blends have. But the more I smoke it, the more I think that might be it's appeal. This isn't a blend you smoke for it's uniqueness. It's a blend you smoke to discern what unique _is_. This blend defines what the English blend. This should be the first English a person picks up. Simple and perfect for it's simply perfect English flavor. Or _flavour, _rather.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've got a tin of this in my cellar. I can't wait to try it now. Great review Chap!


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

This has been by far my favorite english / balkan blend that I've tried. Quality virginias and restraint with the latakia so as not to trample them. 

Definately get the cedar / spiciness and it's a good thing.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks guys! It's nearly the only tin I've been smoking from for 2 weeks now. It's just tasted so darn good lately!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice review!

I've only tried Early Morning and Nightcap, but I liked both. Need to try more.

And I'm doing the same, only with GL Pease!


----------

